# Show us your wheels.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So let's see your wheels, with so many different styles, be it diamond cut, powder coated, mat finish, gloss finish or even painted in a different colour, this is the thread to show them off. Here is mine from my M2, I recently had them painted in gloss black from their original diamond cut finish, very pleased with the results. So here it is.









Your turn now


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

20" RS6 wheels on my 8P Audi RS3


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a wee pic of mine.

1st, diamond cut 19" style 442

2nd, the winter set, 18" style 400

3rd the wheels from my work hack, 16" focus edge. Still a work in progress, so deciding exactly what to do with them. A refurb would cost more than the car is worth lol

Cooks


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

freshly powdercoated banded rallye steels


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So let's see your wheels, with so many different styles, be it diamond cut, powder coated, mat finish, gloss finish or even painted in a different colour, this is the thread to show them off. Here is mine from my M2, I recently had them painted in gloss black from their original diamond cut finish, very pleased with the results. So here it is.
> 
> View attachment 51224
> 
> ...


Love the way the tyre sits on this  what tyres are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

20" Tornados on my f type


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

From my BMW 335


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beemerjohn said:


> Love the way the tyre sits on this  what tyres are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are continents sport.


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They are continents sport.


What size are they? I can't make it out from the photo.

John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Beemerjohn said:


> What size are they? I can't make it out from the photo.
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do look very smart 😀

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beemerjohn said:


> What size are they? I can't make it out from the photo.
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are 245/45 at the front and 265/35 at the rears.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> They do look very smart 😀
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you sicskate


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

1995 MR2


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My 19" Nismo LMGT4s on arrival in 2007



On my car used daily still looking fresh nearly 10 yrs later


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

That looks stunning Headphones.


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So let's see your wheels, with so many different styles, be it diamond cut, powder coated, mat finish, gloss finish or even painted in a different colour, this is the thread to show them off. Here is mine from my M2, I recently had them painted in gloss black from their original diamond cut finish, very pleased with the results. So here it is.
> 
> View attachment 51224
> 
> ...


That's a class job you got done there. Really impressed. Has put an idea in my head for when mine go bad again. Mercedes put me one a brand new set a few weeks ago under warrant. But diamond cut is not the way forward. Well done


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

derekmca said:


> That's a class job you got done there. Really impressed. Has put an idea in my head for when mine go bad again. Mercedes put me one a brand new set a few weeks ago under warrant. But diamond cut is not the way forward. Well done


I agree they do look good. I am extra gentle when cleaning mine but could do with a light polish now - not sure if I am brave enough to use my DA on them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

derekmca said:


> That's a class job you got done there. Really impressed. Has put an idea in my head for when mine go bad again. Mercedes put me one a brand new set a few weeks ago under warrant. But diamond cut is not the way forward. Well done


That's the beauty of this forum and threads like this, gives us all ideas on what we like or plan to do with our pride and joy. Im personally not keen on the diamond cut look on M car wheels ( each to their own I guess) and rather than spend silly money on aftermarket wheels I decided to have them painted gloss black and they go really well with the rest of the gloss black trim that's dotted around the car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

66Rob said:


> I agree they do look good. I am extra gentle when cleaning mine but could do with a light polish now - not sure if I am brave enough to use my DA on them.


I use a hand applicator pad to polish my wheels. Works well enough for me, when washing the wheels I rinse them well the use TFR followed by another good rinse before a soapy wash.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Soulboy 

I have been doing similar but at 22years old in direct light they seem to need a little more, but i am probably extra picky.:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

66Rob said:


> Hi Soulboy
> 
> I have been doing similar but at 22years old in direct light they seem to need a little more, but i am probably extra picky.:lol:


Not sure I follow what you mean Rob, do you mean a little more black?


----------



## cossieian (Mar 13, 2009)

My current wheels
19 Team Dynamics 1.3 in Gloss black


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They are 245/45 at the front and 265/35 at the rears.


What is the wheel width on the M2? 8"front 8.5 rear?

They look kind of stretched 

John.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Beemerjohn said:


> What is the wheel width on the M2? 8"front 8.5 rear?
> 
> They look kind of stretched
> 
> ...


I don't know the widths John, but that's the stock out of the box set up from BMWs M division. they may look it but they are certainly not stretched.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are mine


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not sure I follow what you mean Rob, do you mean a little more black?


Hi mate

No, the thin laquer coat on my diamond cut face becomes slightly cloudy, but I am a little scared to machine polish the face.

Yours look great black.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

66Rob said:


> Hi mate
> 
> No, the thin laquer coat on my diamond cut face becomes slightly cloudy, but I am a little scared to machine polish the face.
> 
> Yours look great black.


best check out a reputable wheel refurb guy for advice on that one rob, that's unless someone on here who is more clued up on such matters.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gonz.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

22"s clean on the table putting on C4 then not so clean on the car 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Treated with modesta


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is my C3 wheels, don't know whatbthey are called, but do like the gloss black.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Bola B1's in hyper black (very similar to black chrome)









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gold xxr 527, not to everyone's taste but I like them
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My 22's, I keep saying it, bu i will get around to painting my brembos red


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

Prolly getting a bit long in the tooth now,been around forever,but I love my BBS CH/R.Quality wheels..and suit the car somewhat I think?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Jon_H said:


> Prolly getting a bit long in the tooth now,been around forever,but I love my BBS CH/R.Quality wheels..and suit the car somewhat I think?


They're a classic and suit most cars really well. They look great on the 45 :thumb:


----------



## davethompson11 (Mar 30, 2017)

Wheels on my smart got bilstien gas uprated springs all round . Had it turned up 10hp aint much but great fun to drive .









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Mk7 Golf gti wearing 3sdm 0.09


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Summers freshly refurbed...










Winters freshly detailed...


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Just applied C5! (Think I under applied it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

